# ON/OFF switch for a dusk-to-dawn light fixture



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

Can a dusk-to-dawn fixture be put on an on-and-off switch? We just did it and once it is dark outside and we turn the switch off and then on, the light takes about 3 minutes to turn itself on. Is this normal? Is this healthy to install ON-OFF switch for such a dusk-to-dawn fixture? Will the (in)frequent on-off switch operation at night damage the fixture in the long run? My dusk-to-dawn fixture is UTILITECH Model # AHR100-00 (100 Watt), white light. The manufacturer told me (before I purchased the fixture) that a ON/OFF switch will be fine.

Thank you!


----------



## Haligonian (Jun 4, 2011)

Putting an on/off switch is not a problem. You are just sending current through 2 switches before the light turns on. Your wall switch and the photcell.
In my experience photcells can take a few mins to figure out if its dark or light.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

CHEMTRAILS said:


> Can a dusk-to-dawn fixture be put on an on-and-off switch?
> The manufacturer told me that a ON/OFF switch will be fine.


Of course. But this begs the question of WHY to do it.
What do you hope to gain by the redundancy?


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> Of course. But this begs the question of WHY to do it.
> What do you hope to gain by the redundancy?


I'm glad you asked, I should have explained it in my original post. I have a el. power company's pole light in my yard that I've been paying for 7 years. It started at $12 a month (when I lived in NC I was only paying $6) and went up several times a year to almost $16 now. The SCE&G told me that their cost is $7, which is not a problem that they're making a slight profit, but the problem is they refused to allow to install a locked switch on the light pole. The reason is: I want to turn it off sometimes for a variety of reasons, such as: insomnia (already had the shield installed on the light for that purpose), use a telescope, have a party without annoying lights, use the laser projection lights, watch the firebugs etc. So finally the two D2D lights on two of the peaks (highest point of the attic wall at the peak of the roof) were installed to be able to cancel the SCE&G service light. So I will probably save about $6 a month plus (in this difficult economy) will be able to control the lights whenever I want them turned off.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

CHEMTRAILS said:


> I'm glad you asked...
> I have a power company's pole light in my yard


I have one on the property line here. 
I hate it but my retired neighbor (who gets most of the light) loves it.
It's up to $15/mo now (Duke).



> ...the problem is they refused to allow to install a locked switch on the light pole.


No doubt. The wire feeding mine is 30 feet off the ground and tied into the main pole with the feed for our two houses.



> I want to turn it off sometimes for a variety of reasons...


Gotcha. Does all this mean that you're planning to run a (switched at the house) wire from your house up the poco pole and then then install your own light fixture up there?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

whay type of dust to dawn do you have ..switch is fine ..some lights take time to warmup...mercury vapor, sodium vapor. ???ben sr


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> whay type of dust to dawn do you have ..switch is fine ..some lights take time to warmup...mercury vapor, sodium vapor. ???ben sr


Sure, it's UTILITECH Model # AHR100-00 (100 Watt), white light, as per my original post. I installed two of those on two gable peaks of my house.Thanks.


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> I have one on the property line here.
> I hate it but my retired neighbor (who gets most of the light) loves it.
> It's up to $15/mo now (Duke).
> 
> ...


Does your neighbour pay 50% of the $15 fee? Mine too, got a wire feeding to the main pole. I already had an electrician install two (2) gable-peak 100W light fixtures and had the el. power company schedule disconnect of their pole light. They will remove the bulb first to let me see for a few nights how that feels and then I will decide if I want to remove their fixture removed or keep it. May save me at least $6 per month.


----------



## circuitman (Aug 9, 2013)

i also have two mercury vapor lights on a timer ,just don't need them on all night, but on the other hand it could make it easier for the thieves!:whistling2:


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

I posted the photos here. I don't mean to take much of your all time, just take a look if you have got time:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/fan-...stall-another-switch-next-188559/#post1253585


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

circuitman said:


> i also have two mercury vapor lights on a timer ,just don't need them on all night, but on the other hand it could make it easier for the thieves!:whistling2:


You may be safe and only pay $10 a month or less.


----------



## circuitman (Aug 9, 2013)

yeap! got a boxer bulldog & 22 for wanna be thieves!:whistling2:


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I have 3 dusk to dawn lights at my home and they are all in separate switches. I have 2 dusk to dawn lights at my hunting lodge and they are all in separate switches. Yes there is a delay when the lights are switched off. One reason to have them on switches is if you want to turn them off and sit by the fire, or just be in the dark for ever reason.


----------

